# can i finish summer sausage in the oven



## johnb5 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is the issue. My smoker isn't getting hot enough to cook my sausage. I want to get it done in the next few hours and would like to know the pros and coins of finishing in my oven. Thanks


----------



## voodoochile (Dec 23, 2013)

how hot is your smoker ? ............. you cant rush smoking sausage


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 23, 2013)

I do it more often then I'd like to admit. set the oven at 175 and relax till it hits 155 internal.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2013)

Been there done that more than once it has come out fine


----------



## johnb5 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. My smoker us barely any 100. I'm guessing its because its 4 degrees outside


----------



## voodoochile (Dec 23, 2013)

I have put a hot plate in my smoker from time to time with a pan of boiling water turning the smoker into a steam cabinet to finish out the last 10 or so degrees  in 15 or 20 minutes instead of the several hours that it can take in the smoker .


----------



## weisswurst (Dec 26, 2013)

I see no reason that you should not do it this way. If you follow DanMcGs advice about oven and internal temps. If you think about it what is the difference between an oven and a smoker ? Smoke , right.You can raise humidity in oven , the same as in a smoker. The oven might be easier and more accurate for temperature control. So what about the smoke? Use your smoker as a cold smoker.Smoke your product for whatever time gives you the smoke flavor you want. For a tube about 3 inches in diameter and 18 inches long and being Summer sausage , I would cold smoke 5 to 6 hours.Then I would bring it in to oven at about 150 for an hour then turn up to about 175 until internal temp reaches about 155. If you feel you need to , place a bowl of water in oven. You could rig up a way of hanging the SS inside the oven with racks removed or lay it on rack.Putting a hot plate and water inside smoker could work, However I bet if you try the cold smoking and finishing in oven you will be happy . With product and process.I have had to fight very low ambient temps here in Michigan. Hope this helps Weisswurst.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes...... but you'll more than likely get some fat out. Most ovens will not regulate temps without a little swing in temperature.....  It would depend on the quality of your stove


----------



## reinhard (Dec 27, 2013)

I have done summer sausage in the oven many times.  I set it at 225 and pull it at 155 internal.  My Masterbuilt 30 is insulated so i do get to smoke more in the winter here but  if its below 0 it's the oven for me.  You can cold smoke it outside and finish it off in the oven if you want the smokey goodness.  Reinhard


----------



## weisswurst (Dec 27, 2013)

The oven may have a slight swing in Temperature , however if I am fighting 0 degrees ambient temp I think the " cold smoke then put in oven would be more reliable "  I also have the Masterbuilt insulated smoker and I still get temps that can cause me problems. I have controlled oven variations by repeatedly calibrating with different Thermometers and adjusting recipe temps , leaving door slightly open , placing cold water  covered in oven. For me its much easier than fighting the drafts and rapid cooling effects of low Michigan temps. Happy SM Weisswurst


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 27, 2013)

I think you are on track Weisswurst. I have thought about it many times. Next time I will :) I would do exactly what Dan says, it is how I finish my sausage in the smoker.


----------

